# b13 Sunny Grill!!!



## shingouki1 (Feb 11, 2004)

does anyone know where i can get a nissan sunny grill like the one on this b13? or maybe just the emblems? i would love to get that grill on my sentra in black just to replace the my stock black one.


----------



## shingouki1 (Feb 11, 2004)

heres the link of the carnissan sunny :cheers:


----------



## debunk (May 13, 2003)

shingouki1 said:


> does anyone know where i can get a nissan sunny grill like the one on this b13? or maybe just the emblems? i would love to get that grill on my sentra in black just to replace the my stock black one.


That's the 91-92 Sunny grille. b13ken has it for sale on the sr20forums here http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=72533. I have the 93-94 grille for sale along with the lamp package for sale here http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=71395.


----------



## aznjapken (Mar 2, 2003)

debunk said:


> That's the 91-92 Sunny grille. b13ken has it for sale on the sr20forums here http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=72533. I have the 93-94 grille for sale along with the lamp package for sale here http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=71395.


Thanks Dave for the bump.

I'm selling the grille for $70 shipped if you are interested. My name on sr20forum is b13ken, as mentioned above. I haven't been able to log onto the site for a couple days for some reason.

-Ken


----------

